# Thunderbolt for PCs a reality as Ivy Bridge launch nears



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> If youre a PC user dreaming of Thunderbolt, todays news will be music to your ears. According to reports, Intel has begun shipping its second-generation Thunderbolt controller, which means motherboards supporting the technology (like Intels DZ77GA) and the companys next generation CPU will be able to ship. Cactus Ridge is Intels first Thunderbolt chip that supports Windows, and is expected to launch alongside the chipmakers upcoming Ivy Bridge CPU.


More


----------

